# Question about this 'Service Fee Adjustment'



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

I have seen these a lot lately and I'm wondering what others can tell me about them. Are these cases where Pax are complaining about my service and getting a refund of sorts or something more sinister?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

It's Uber it's sinister. It probably has something to do with them getting sued. Again... kinda like the privacy policy update.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nope, it looks like it's just a case of uber losing money on the trip, either the difference between up front pricing and what you got paid or rider had a discount code.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

And we will probably get something new about upfront pricing real soon...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

USMCX said:


> I have seen these a lot lately and I'm wondering what others can tell me about them. Are these cases where Pax are complaining about my service and getting a refund of sorts or something more sinister?


Uber is giving out deals to gain market share. Some of the deals leave Uber on the red on trips. Nothing you did.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

This only means that the money is paid for and not instantaneously coming out of the rider's pocket. In other words, if I were to buy someone an Uber card and the person used it, it doesn't count as being paid to Uber, even though it was. That'd be like Amazon reporting a loss every time someone uses a gift card.


----------

